# Convert 3-Way Switch to Outlet?



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

S1
Blk pigtail in out. And to switch

White splice thru

Red to switch


S2. 

Blk of 3wire to recpt. 
White. Pigtail recpt and light. 
Red to light blk


----------



## mg2014 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok I think I got it. Does this mean changing S1 to single pole switch also?

Thanks


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

mg2014 said:


> Ok I think I got it. Does this mean changing S1 to single pole switch also?
> 
> Thanks


Of course.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

mg2014 said:


> Ok I think I got it. Does this mean changing S1 to single pole switch also?
> 
> Thanks


Not required. A three way switch will function as a single switch. One terminal will be unused.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

joed said:


> Not required. A three way switch will function as a single switch. One terminal will be unused.


Was going to post that. But for the sixty cents or whatever might be nice to have the on off on the switch. And would be at the store for recpt and Cvr anyway.


----------



## mg2014 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have it working with the existing switch.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

You da mann :thumbsup:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I wouldn't be using a 60 cent switch. Buy a better quality one.


----------



## vaqua (Jan 29, 2021)

Can you please clarify as to how you got it done as I have the same dilemma but my red wire is not connected in either switch , want to convert one that is not being used as an outlet so I can plug in the new garage door opener. Continue to use the switch from the hallway to turn on the light and the other one inside the garage into an outlet. Sorry truly a newbie here and hope I can get this done with your help. Thank you

Setup:
S1)Hallway switch : 2 blacks on the on/off switch attached and the red is capped with a nut (working perfectly turning on and off the garage light)
S2)Inside Garage Unused switch: Has Red also capped with wire nut, and 2 blacks wire nut together and 2 whites wired nutted together. 

When the S1 is on the garage lights are on and, on S2 I have live black wires that are wire nutted together, and I can turn off the lights by un-attaching these 2 black wires on S2 inside the garage unused switch! when the hallway switch is off there is no power inside the garage black wires.

How can I still continue to turn on/off the garage lights from the hallway (S1) and convert the garage unused switch (S2) to an outlet that is powered 24/7?


----------

